# Fine feed issue with new G0722



## tjr6257 (Jul 22, 2017)

Has anyone had this problem; fine feed handwheel seems to skip a tooth or somehow loose it's grip on the quill. I'm not talking about initial taking up of back lash. I'm saying in the middle of downward travel the quill stops moving, after several more cranks it starts up moving again. Huh? Grizzly thinks it's a missing gear tooth. Wondered if this is a freak thing or what?


----------



## tweinke (Jul 22, 2017)

Just thinking out of the box a bit but are you sure the fine feed/ course feed clutch is not slipping? to check you could mark the two pieces and see if it does slip.


----------



## tjr6257 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Todd, I am tightening the knob (with the swing out handle) firmly that locks the handle of the quill. Just where are you suggesting I mark to see slippage? Do you mean the lock knob and the quill handle?  Tim


----------



## tweinke (Jul 23, 2017)

After looking in your mill manual on the Grizzly site I see that my idea isn't so easy as it first seemed. On my PM727 the clutch parts for the fine/course feed are easily visible on your machine probably not. Might be correct to mark the hub of the coarse feed to the part the knob is tightened to. Sorry if I caused confusion. I hope someone else with a similar machine to yours will chime in on this.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## higgite (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there a set screw on the knob that could be loose and only catching part of the time? Or a missing shaft key? When the spindle stops moving with the fine control knob, can you move it with the spider handle? Is the quill lock for sure disengaged when the problem occurs? (Don't ask me why I ask that. )

Tom


----------

